# My ozone project



## Egbertdavis (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, I finished this this past weekend. Had a lot of fun building it with my 10 year old. He made the cuts and drilled the holes and helped me solder things together. We are using an old Stealth external battery holder as the case. I have this running off of 6 18650 4.2v 4200 mAh batteries. 2 3x battery holders. Boy oh boy does this thing work good. Wiped out the bacon smell out of our house in just 15 minutes. When I cook on the weekends, the smell is there the whole day. It's a bit noisier that I wanted, but in my tower stand, it should be perfect. I'll let you know how it works out. 

This is where I purchased the ozone kit from.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18106560551...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4827wt_915


----------



## Egbertdavis (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's a parts list with some different options.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160733019592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-UltraF...US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item53fb18936f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Pcs-New-...655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c7cb572f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plastic-Bat...176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af3d453a8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fast-Ultraf...US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item3f25bdb5a2


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Aug 5, 2013)

are you saying you built a ozone\scent killer for less than $100?


----------



## Egbertdavis (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep.  Still have to check it in the woods, but it sure has worked well around the house with eliminating all sort of odors.


----------



## bbs383ci (Aug 5, 2013)

Why, why, do you want to get rid of the smell of bacon. Lol. 

That is really cool. Great job. My mil has run she bought and they work. Glad yours works as well.


----------



## coyotebgone (Aug 11, 2013)

I hate when people are smart as me  Im building the same thing.  Could you tell me how you supported the ozone device (white item with silver strips).  Is yours hot glued in place. 

could you send pics of that. 

BTW, Awesome job.


----------



## leftystar (Aug 17, 2015)

I would love to think one these actually contributed to me killing a deer that I would not have killed other wise. Because I would buy one or make one. 

 Are ozone-generating air purifiers effective at cleaning the air?
NO. Ozone is not effective at cleaning the air except at extremely high, unsafe
levels, and then it is only partially effective. Devices that emit ozone at or below
health standards set by the US Food & Drug Administration (FDA) do not
effectively remove particles such as dust and pollen from the air, nor do they kill
bacteria, viruses, mold, or other biological contaminants, despite claims made by
advertisers. Further, if bacteria and/or mold are imbedded inside of porous
materials such as carpet fibers or furniture cushions, ozone at or below health
standards will have no effect on these biological contaminants.
Ozone is not effective at removing odor, but instead, can deaden the sense of
smell. Being unable to detect odor removes our natural warning property for
exposure to high levels of ozone.
Besides being harmful to people and animals, ozone can also damage
furnishings made from certain plastics and rubber materials.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 17, 2015)

leftystar said:


> Ozone is not effective at removing odor, but instead, can deaden the sense of
> smell.



That's what he is trying to do, block the smell of the deers nose.  The deer will smell the ozone but it does not consider it a threat as it is a smell that is natural in the outdoors; therefore, the deer continues on his journey or at least gives the hunter precious seconds to get a shot off instead of alerting or running due to the smell of a human.  As long as he keeps the unit running downwind and he ceases the minute that he smells the ozone he will be fine.  The effects of ozone are also reversible by breathing fresh air.  I have not used one but have recently bought one to find out for myself if the claims are true.  The only reason I had to find out for myself is because the units have been on the market for a few years now and you find very few hunters that give a negative review on the use of ozone in deer hunting situations.  

My only question to the OP is why did you go with such a high output system?  I have a whole house commercial unit that doesn't put out as much ozone per hour as your unit does and I am to understand you are using it in a blind and not outside on a tree?  That seems like a lot for such a small area.  How did you come up with the decision for the mg/hour size?


----------

